# محدش زملكوى يدخل ...ومحدش زملكوى يضرب



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*محدش زملكوى يدخل ...ومحدش زملكوى يضرب

بعد هزيمة الزمالك الاخيرة 
صعب علينا فقررنا نرفع من معنوياته شويه
ونقوله شويه نكت نفكروا بى بماضيهم الجميل 

شوية نكت علي الماشي كدة علي فريق القرن ( قرن الفلفل ) الزمالك 
يارب الموضوع يعدي علي خير و من غير ضرب من اي حد زملكاوي 
وبرضو من غير زعل 



اهلاوى دخل على زمالكاوى المستشفى لقى انه تعبان خالص قاله معلش ياصحبى سته وتزول

*********************
إية الفرق بين برت بلس والزمالك؟؟؟برت بلس تلاته في واحد
لكن الزمالك تلاته في عبد الواحد

********************
مره بيسألو سواق التاكسى ايه الفرق بين التاكسى والزمالك قال السواق التاكسي غلبان بيشل اربع ركاب اما الزمالك بيشيل سته

********************
واحد زملكاوى متعصب خطب واحدة بيسالها عن عيد ميلادها قالت له 6\1 فسخ الخطوبة

*******************

زملكاوى طلع له عفريت فى الفانوس السحرى وقال له شبيك لبيك عبدك بين ايديك قال انا عايز اشوف المرحوم ابويا ...العفريت قاله ده طلب صعب جدا اطلب حاجه تانيه قاله عايزين نفوز على الاهلى..... العفريت قاله انت ابوك مات سنة كام ؟؟؟

********************
-مره واحد زملكاوى راح إشترى بطيخه .. فطلعت حمرا.. راح مرجعها 

********************
-مره واحد زملكاوى بيوقف تاكسى بيقوله 6 اكتوبر فقاله لا ستة واحد

*******************
--مره واحد زملكاوى حب يتجوز واحده اهلاويه جابوا المأذون من ايطاليا

********************
-واحد زملكاوى متعصب خطب واحدة بيسالها عن عيد ميلادها قالت له 6\1 فسخ الخطوبة

********************
-مره واحد زملكاوي شاور لتاكسي فسآل السواق وقاله رايح ابوالعلا السائق قاله لا : رايح ابو تريكه

********************

-مرة واحد اهلاوى....وواحد زملكاوى...كانوا الاتنين جيران ...سكنين فى بيت واحد....
الاهلاوى ساكن فى الدور الارضى....والزملكاوى فى الدور التانى............
فكل اما الزملكاوى ييجى تطلع...الاهلاوى يقول مين اللى طالع......
الزملكاوى يقول انا الزملكاوى......يقوله الاهلاوى غلبناكم ستة واحد 6/1
الزملكاوى ييجى ينزل.......يقول الاهلاوى مين اللى نازل......
الزملكاوى يقول انا الزملكاوى.....يقوله الاهلاوى غلبناكم ستة واحد6/1
مرة فى مرة فى مرة زهئ الزملكاوى وقال كدة مش هينفع لازم اشوف حل

راح لاتحاد الكورة............ .وحكلهم على الموضوع...المهم عمله اجتماع.....
واتفقوا .....ان الزملكاوى يسكن ارضى...والاهلاوى يسكن دور تانى.....فأتفقوا ووافقوا.....
وفى يوم الاهلاوى طالع.........قال الزملكاوى مين اللى طالع...
رد الاهلاوى وقال مين اللى بيتكلم........قاله انا الزملكاوى......
قالهه برده غلبناكم ستة واحد

********************

-مرة واحد زملكاوى سمع النكت اللى فوق جاتله ستة(سكته)قلبية

******************************


منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*متخفش يا سامح الاهلاويه كتير

مفيش حد زملكاوي يقدر يكلمك

وبعدين انت بتفكرهم بماضيهم مقولتش حاجه وحشه يعني

مرسي سامح​*


----------



## remon_fans (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*نادي المبادئ الزائفة ، (الاسطوانة المشروخة )
عامة ليك حق وخد راحتك ، 
بس مسير العجلة هتلف واللي تحت هيبقي فوق والايام بيننا ،
منهم لله السبب في اللي بيحصل في الزمالك دلوقتي ،
وبالروح الرياضية الزملكاوية ، الف شكر علي هذة النكت ؛
وهتكب باللون الاحمر ؛*​


----------



## nonaa (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبسامحك يا سامح​


----------



## kokielpop (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا على المفترى ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بما انى اهلاويه قولت ادخل بقا واتفرج ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *متخفش يا سامح الاهلاويه كتير
> 
> مفيش حد زملكاوي يقدر يكلمك
> 
> ...



*انا مش خايف انا عارف ورايا رجاله

وانا مش بقول حاجة غلط والله مش عجبه يعترض هههههههه


ميرسى مرورك مايكل​*


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بدون تعليق




​


----------



## جيلان (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*كبوة وهتعدى يا اخويا
بس سدءنى اللعيبة مش بتدى كويس بسبب المشاكل الى موجودة
وبعدين بيبقى الواحد مش متابع ويدخل يقلك الزمالك خسر حتى لو ملعبش بقاله فترة حتى
خلاص اخدتوا على كدة يعنى
وروكى نزل نكت من قبلك بقى عشن اؤكدلك اننا روحنا حلوة ومش بيهمنا الكلام ده :t30:*


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

remon_fans قال:


> *نادي المبادئ الزائفة ، (الاسطوانة المشروخة )
> عامة ليك حق وخد راحتك ،
> بس مسير العجلة هتلف واللي تحت هيبقي فوق والايام بيننا ،
> منهم لله السبب في اللي بيحصل في الزمالك دلوقتي ،
> ...




*لالالالالالالالالا

انا مسمحلكش انك تقول مبادئ زائفة

هههههههههه

انا واخد راحتى متقلقش انت

انا مش بخاف

وعلشان الروح الرياضيه اللى عندك

هقولك ميرسى مرورك

علشان متقولش اننا معندناش الروح دى​*


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> الله يبسامحك يا سامح​



*يسمحنى ويسمحك


نورتى​*


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *ربنا على المفترى ​*




*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*بعينكم الزمالك زماك وخد دى منى هدية



*​


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> بما انى اهلاويه قولت ادخل بقا واتفرج ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*شرفتى يا سويتى

واتفرجى برحتك

خدى رحتك على الاخر

ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> بدون تعليق
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *كبوة وهتعدى يا اخويا
> بس سدءنى اللعيبة مش بتدى كويس بسبب المشاكل الى موجودة
> وبعدين بيبقى الواحد مش متابع ويدخل يقلك الزمالك خسر حتى لو ملعبش بقاله فترة حتى
> خلاص اخدتوا على كدة يعنى
> وروكى نزل نكت من قبلك بقى عشن اؤكدلك اننا روحنا حلوة ومش بيهمنا الكلام ده :t30:*



*مش بيهمك امال ليه زعلانة وبتقولى مش متابع

عين فى الجنة وعين فى النار

وبعدين انا قولت حاجة غير الحقيقة

ولا الحقيقة بتقف فى الزور

وبعدين جيه فى الاخر تقولى روحنا حلوة 

كانت بانت

يا كوبه​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *بعينكم الزمالك زماك وخد دى منى هدية
> 
> 
> 
> *​



*يبقى قبلنى سونى​*


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا
> 
> انا مسمحلكش انك تقول مبادئ زائفة
> 
> ...



*طلعت روحكوا يا بعيد
تسمح ولا متسمحش بلاش نفتح على بعض بقى عشن ماليش مزاج اتعارك
يلا اجرى من هنا بدل ما اجبلك روكى*​


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *طلعت روحكوا يا بعيد
> تسمح ولا متسمحش بلاش نفتح على بعض بقى عشن ماليش مزاج اتعارك
> يلا اجرى من هنا بدل ما اجبلك روكى*​



*ان شاء الله انتى

واللى عندك اعمليه

وبعدين هدخلى واحد يتعركلك ليه

انتى صغيرة ولا ايه

هههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *ان شاء الله انتى​*​​​
> 
> *واللى عندك اعمليه*​
> *وبعدين هدخلى واحد يتعركلك ليه*​
> ...


 
*اشمعنة انت بتتحامى فى الاهلوية بتوعك*
*احنا عزوة بردوا يعنى*​


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اشمعنة انت بتتحامى فى الاهلوية بتوعك
> احنا عزوة بردوا يعنى
> وان كانت الندالة فى دمكوا ومش بتعبروا بعض
> لا معلش احنا ناس اصيلة مش زيكوا*​



*اه

يعنى انتو بتقلدونا


بتعتبرونا المثل الاعلى ليكم

كل حاجة نعملها

بتعملو زيها

امال ليه فاشلين لغايه دلوقتى

يبنتى اتقى شرى​*


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *اه
> 
> يعنى انتو بتقلدونا
> 
> ...



*عشن بنقلدكوا*​


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *عشن بنقلدكوا*​



*لو كان فشلكم علشان تقلدكم لينا

مكناش احنا نجحنا النجاح دوة كله

ولا هى دى شماعة علشان تعلقو فيها فشلكم​*


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *لو كان فشلكم علشان تقلدكم لينا
> 
> مكناش احنا نجحنا النجاح دوة كله
> 
> ولا هى دى شماعة علشان تعلقو فيها فشلكم​*



*يابنى مش انت الى قايل فوق اننا بنقلدكوا واعدت تثبت بالبراهين والادلة
يا لهوى عليكوا تلحسوا كلامكم فى ثانية
يلا مش غريب عليكوا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*في حد بيكلمك يا سامح

مش عايزين نسمع صوت اي حد زملكاوي

وانتي يا جيلان بدل ماتتشطري علي الواد اتشطري علي فريقك 

وشوفي فريقك بيتهزم من طوب الارض​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يابنى مش انت الى قايل فوق اننا بنقلدكوا واعدت تثبت بالبراهين والادلة
> يا لهوى عليكوا تلحسوا كلامكم فى ثانية
> يلا مش غريب عليكوا*​



*يا بنتى المشكله انكوا حتى التقليد

مش بتنجحوا فيه

يعنى فاشله من جميع النواحى​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *في حد بيكلمك يا سامح
> 
> مش عايزين نسمع صوت اي حد زملكاوي
> 
> ...





*لا يا مايكل مفيش حاجة

دى اختنا برده

ومش عاوزين نوجعها كتير بئه

ومخليك للكبيرة يا باشا​*


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *في حد بيكلمك يا سامح
> 
> مش عايزين نسمع صوت اي حد زملكاوي
> 
> ...



*ياعم مش مستنايكوا انتوا الى تقولو
يعنى ايه اتشطر على فريقى
يعنى اضربه لما يخسر والحاجات بتاعتكوا دى
لا طبعا مش اخلاقنا
وبعدين قلنا فى شوية مشاكل وهتتحل
ايه روح الشماتة دى


كنت اتشرطتوا انتوا على الى فلسع مع اول فرصة برة النادى*​


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*


sameh7610 قال:



يا بنتى المشكله انكوا حتى التقليد

مش بتنجحوا فيه

يعنى فاشله من جميع النواحى​

أنقر للتوسيع...



 منتوا لسة مغلوبين من المحلة من اسبوعين معملنلكمش حفلة ولا حاجة يعنى
شوف الفرق بينا وبينكم وهتعرف مين الى فاشل*


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*يلا تصبح على خير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ياعم مش مستنايكوا انتوا الى تقولو
> يعنى ايه اتشطر على فريقى
> يعنى اضربه لما يخسر والحاجات بتاعتكوا دى
> لا طبعا مش اخلاقنا
> ...




*احنا لا بنضرب ولا بنكسر لان علي طول بتفوز وبنجيب بطولات

مش بنقول الزمالك راجع تاني وهوه بيرجع للخلف در

شويه مشاكل ايه بس يا جيلان ده الزمالك هوه المشكله نفسها

اللي يفلسع يفلسع برحته المهم بنفوز مش مقضينها هزائم

ريحي نفسك وسيبك من الزمالك ووجع القلب ده وشجعي الاهلي*​


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *احنا لا بنضرب ولا بنكسر لان علي طول بتفوز وبنجيب بطولات
> 
> مش بنقول الزمالك راجع تاني وهوه بيرجع للخلف در
> 
> ...



*مشجعين الاهلى كلهم بيشجعوا الكرة الكسبانة وخلاص
مافيش انتماء
زى الحضرى اول فرصة كويسة جاتله هرب
متعرفش كنتوا عملينله ايه
وبجد مش دى قدرة لاعبية الزمالك فى اللعب خالص
وهتشوفوا قريب*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> 
> منتوا لسة مغلوبين من المحلة من اسبوعين معملنلكمش حفلة ولا حاجة يعنى
> شوف الفرق بينا وبينكم وهتعرف مين الى فاشل*



*نقطة سودة فى ورقة بيضة مش هتفرق معانا​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *احنا لا بنضرب ولا بنكسر لان علي طول بتفوز وبنجيب بطولات
> 
> مش بنقول الزمالك راجع تاني وهوه بيرجع للخلف در
> 
> ...



*انت كدة جيبت الفايدة

شجعى الاهلى​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مشجعين الاهلى كلهم بيشجعوا الكرة الكسبانة وخلاص
> مافيش انتماء
> زى الحضرى اول فرصة كويسة جاتله هرب
> متعرفش كنتوا عملينله ايه
> ...


*
اللى يمش يمشى المهم زى مقال مايكل

الفوز فى النهايه هو هدفنا

يبنتى ريحى نفسك اهلى اهلى​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يلا تصبح على خير​*



*وانتى من اهله يا قمر​*


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مبقتش ستة واحد
بقت سوسته واحد
حسن سوسته البطل الاوليمببببببببببببببببببببببببى ​


----------



## Bolbola142 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههه جامدين اخر حاجه ميرسي خالص


----------



## بحبك يا رب (30 أكتوبر 2008)

> وبعدين انت بتفكرهم بماضيهم مقولتش حاجه وحشه يعني



تفتكر مضينا بس هو اللى بستة
 ولا فرق تانية 
بس يارب لما نيجى نتكلم على الستة\ صفر 
محدش يقول لا دا زمان طلما انت بتتكلم عن الماضى 

تفضل


----------



## لوقا عادل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

_اية الحلاوه دي _
_جميلة قوي النكت دي _
_ربنا يستر من الزملاكوية_


----------



## جيلان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايون يا شادى دنا عملت قصيدة يوم الهزيمة بتاعة تونس دى 
هتلاقيها فى مواضيعى القديمة*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جيلان يا جامد اية دا استيف اوستن يا خواتى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شوية نكت عسل احسن يا زملكاوية :t30::t30::t30:​*


----------



## dark_angel (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا بحبك يا سامح لكن كده هنلم الزملكاوية و نروح لاتحاد الكرة و نقعد قعدة عرب مع الاهلاوية و نشوف حل*​


----------



## tenatena (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامده موووووووووووووووت النكت دي

:big29::big64:​
:585fc:


----------



## جيلان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> يا جيلان يا جامد اية دا استيف اوستن يا خواتى




:smile01​


----------



## جيلان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*اى حد اهلاوى هيرد هنا تانى هنقطعه
انا قلت اهه :budo:*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ايوة حد هنا اهلالالالالالالاوى


----------



## aymanfree (1 نوفمبر 2008)

نكت بجد تحفة بس كنت عايز اسالك سؤال يعنى اية كلمة  زماااالك  انا عارف ان الكلمة دى انقردت من زماااااااااااان 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا سامح على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> مبقتش ستة واحد
> بقت سوسته واحد
> حسن سوسته البطل الاوليمببببببببببببببببببببببببى ​


*
والله يا باشا صدقت 

مشرف زى العسللل

ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

bolbola142 قال:


> هههههههههه جامدين اخر حاجه ميرسي خالص



ميرسى مرورك​


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> تفتكر مضينا بس هو اللى بستة
> ولا فرق تانية
> بس يارب لما نيجى نتكلم على الستة\ صفر
> محدش يقول لا دا زمان طلما انت بتتكلم عن الماضى
> ...


*
العبرة بالنهايه شادى

ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## red_pansy (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*شكلك كدة كارة الدنيا يابنىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> _اية الحلاوه دي _
> _جميلة قوي النكت دي _
> _ربنا يستر من الزملاكوية_



*متقلقش

ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا

ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون يا شادى دنا عملت قصيدة يوم الهزيمة بتاعة تونس دى
> هتلاقيها فى مواضيعى القديمة*




*ايون على ايه

شادى جايب حاجات من الستينات والخمسينات

احنا فى عصرنا هذا بتكلموا فى حاجة انتو اصلا مكنتوش معصرنها​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> يا جيلان يا جامد اية دا استيف اوستن يا خواتى



*استيف اوستن مين قول الحانوتى ممكن

هههههههههه​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شوية نكت عسل احسن يا زملكاوية :t30::t30::t30:​*



*ميرسى لردك ومرورك بنت العدرا​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *انا بحبك يا سامح لكن كده هنلم الزملكاوية و نروح لاتحاد الكرة و نقعد قعدة عرب مع الاهلاوية و نشوف حل*​


*
ههههههههههه


عسل ملاك

ميرسى مرورك يا باشا​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

tenatena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامده موووووووووووووووت النكت دي
> 
> ...



*ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *
> العبرة بالنهايه شادى
> 
> ميرسى مرورك​*



*لما هى العبرة بالنهاية بتتكلموا علينا دلؤتى ليه
يعنى انتوا بالنهاية واحنا بالنص يعنى*​


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *استيف اوستن مين قول الحانوتى ممكن
> 
> هههههههههه​*



*جهل الاهلاوية هيطلع بقى*​


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اى حد اهلاوى هيرد هنا تانى هنقطعه
> انا قلت اهه :budo:*



*الاهلاويه ردو كتير

الاهلاوى ولا بيخاف ولا بيتهدد

روحى اجرررررررى انتى وشادى​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

aymanfree قال:


> نكت بجد تحفة بس كنت عايز اسالك سؤال يعنى اية كلمة  زماااالك  انا عارف ان الكلمة دى انقردت من زماااااااااااان
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا سامح على الموضوع الجميل



*
والله ايمن على رأى حسن حسنى


امتى ظهر تانى وكفحوه ولا انتشر

الله واعلم

ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شكلك كدة كارة الدنيا يابنىىىىىىىىىى*​



*اووى اووى مرمر

ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لما هى العبرة بالنهاية بتتكلموا علينا دلؤتى ليه
> يعنى انتوا بالنهاية واحنا بالنص يعنى*​



*ايوه اهلاويه بقى


ههههههههههه​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *جهل الاهلاوية هيطلع بقى*​



*ولا تزعلى جيلان 

اندرتيكر

ايه رايك مبقاش جهل صح

يبنتى متحوليش الموضوع دوة منهى للاهلويه

يعنى متتحركيش ومتكلميش

الاهلاوى اهلاوى​*


----------



## twety (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*انتى لسه بتقاوحى برضه ياجيجى*
*طب بصى*
*انتى قدامك حل من كام حل*

*ياتسمعى كلام الاغنيه بتاعتك وتبقى اهلاويه*
*ياتبطلى تكتبى بالاحمر ده*
*اللى يخليكى اهلاويه صميم*

*ياتعملى زى باقى الزملكاويه وحولوا وبقوا اهلاويه*
*طبعا ن كتر الهزايم  الى شافوها*
*من تحت راس الزمالك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *انتى لسه بتقاوحى برضه ياجيجى*
> *طب بصى*
> *انتى قدامك حل من كام حل*
> 
> ...



*عندى حل تانى
لو مسكتيش هنتفلك ريشك يا به*


----------



## sameh7610 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *انتى لسه بتقاوحى برضه ياجيجى*
> *طب بصى*
> *انتى قدامك حل من كام حل*
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لالالالالالا مش ممكن جامدة بجد هههههههههههههه


نورتى يا عسل​*


----------



## sameh7610 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *عندى حل تانى
> لو مسكتيش هنتفلك ريشك يا به*



*متقدريش يا بت

اللى هيجى جمبها هقطعه​*
:boxing:

:smil15:​


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*يامنظرك ياجيجى*
*اجرى العبى بعيييييييد*

*ولا هتلعبى فيييين كل الاماكن متحاصرة*
*حصار بالاحمر اهلاوى يعنى*
*مش زملكاووووى*

*قال زمالك قال*
*يامنجى من المهاااااالك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ياسميح*

*بس خليها تورينى شطارتها*
*وهى عارفه انا هعمل ايه*

*هنشرلك اغنيتك فى المنتدى*
*وهخليها فى توقيعك كمان*
*هههههههههههههه*

*تخيلى بقى يبقى توقيعم الاغنيه اياهاااااا*
*ياااااااااااااااه*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

> الاهلاويه ردو كتير
> 
> الاهلاوى ولا بيخاف ولا بيتهدد
> 
> روحى اجرررررررى انتى وشادى




لا حبى اجرى انت انا عن نفسى بحب اتمشى


----------



## بحبك يا رب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

> انتى لسه بتقاوحى برضه ياجيجى
> طب بصى
> انتى قدامك حل من كام حل
> 
> ...


 
بلاش نتكلم على الهزايم من البترول ومن النجم الساحلى ومن الزمالك زمان ستة ثم لسة بدرى عبال ما تتكلموا دا القطن حيعملكم هناك 3 مخدات ومرتبة


----------



## بحبك يا رب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

> والله ايمن على رأى حسن حسنى
> 
> 
> امتى ظهر تانى وكفحوه ولا انتشر
> ...




تحب اجبلك معنى كلمة الاهلى


----------



## بحبك يا رب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

> متقدريش يا بت
> 
> اللى هيجى جمبها هقطعه


 


ههههههههه اتعلموا تستنوا للاخر وبعدين تتكلموا


----------



## بحبك يا رب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

> هتلعبى فيييين كل الاماكن متحاصرة
> حصار بالاحمر اهلاوى يعنى
> مش زملكاووووى



فين دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياشادى لو هنتكلم على الهزايم*
*انتوا اكتر نادى اخد هزايم فى الكورة*

*ما طبيعى ان الواحد يكسب ويخسر*
*بس اللى مش طبيعى انه يكسب على طول*
*او يخسر على طول*

*بس بقى اللى مش شاطر*
*هو اللى بيخسر اكتر ما يكسب*
*مش كده ولا ايه*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> تحب اجبلك معنى كلمة الاهلى



*ههههههههههههههه
بقى دى اخرتها
ولسة ليكوا عين تتكلموا :warning:*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

> ياشادى لو هنتكلم على الهزايم
> انتوا اكتر نادى اخد هزايم فى الكورة





والاهلى جة علية وقت كان بياخد هزايم برضة كل فريق فى العالم بيتهزم ولكل جواد كبوة 




> ما طبيعى ان الواحد يكسب ويخسر
> بس اللى مش طبيعى انه يكسب على طول
> او يخسر على طول



صح اديكى قلتى مش طبيعى عارفة دا معاناة اية معناة رشاوى معنا حكام معاناة محدش بيختبر منشطات معانا كتير ولو انتى متابعة كورة صح تعرفى ان ان كل دا بيحصل بالرشاوى 

فى لعيب فى المصرى اسمة تقريبا دودى الجباس قال بعد الهزيمة من الاسماعيلى يارتنا ما كسبنا الاهلى كل ما نكسب الاهلى تحصل هزايم وراب بعض ولو تبعتى برنامج هنا لاقاهرة حتشوفى مهازل التحكيم فى كل ماتش


----------



## بحبك يا رب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

> بس بقى اللى مش شاطر
> هو اللى بيخسر اكتر ما يكسب
> مش كده ولا ايه
> هههههههههههههههه



شريف وايدى نظيفة واخسر احسن ما كون بكسب بالغش 

مش كدة ولا اية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sameh7610 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> لا حبى اجرى انت انا عن نفسى بحب اتمشى



*برحتك يا حبى اتمشى بس بعيد شويه

علشان متزحلقش تكسر رقبتك ولا حاجة 

هههههههه​*


----------



## sameh7610 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جماعة انا مش عارف انتوا لغايه دلوقتى لسه متعرفوش

مين احسن فريق فى مصر  طبعاً هو الاهلى

علشان احسن لعيبه فيه ودى النهايه

بصراحة انا مش عارف انتوا بتنكروا ليه دوة طبيعى

ومتقليش يا شادى رشوة ومش رشوه

اللعيبه بتلعب قدام الناس كلها

ودة رأى الناس احسن فريق هو الاهلى

دوة انا يا راجل بجد النهاردة كنت مستغرب جداً اتفرجت على ماتش الزمالك 

والمقاولون حسيت انهم مش لعيبه اصلاً دوة احساس وصلنى بجد

سيبك من الشعارات التافهة وقول الحقيقة واللى يمليه عليك ضميرك

لعيبه الاهلى ولا الزمالك​*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> برحتك يا حبى اتمشى بس بعيد شويه
> 
> علشان متزحلقش تكسر رقبتك ولا حاجة
> 
> هههههههه



اية دا انتم بتسيئوا هنا طب حاسب المية بقى


----------



## بحبك يا رب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بص من ناحية الزمالك دى لعيبة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا وربنا يخلصنا منهم بس متنكرش ان الحكام بيجاملو الاهلى كتير ودا مش معانا ان الاهلى وحش بس برضة فى انحياز للاهلى والزمالك الان فى ايد خائنين لما يمشوا الزمالك حيرجع يارب


----------



## sameh7610 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> اية دا انتم بتسيئوا هنا طب حاسب المية بقى



*ايوة النظافة حلوة برده

علشان فى ناس بوزت الدنيا من عندكو​*


----------



## sameh7610 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> بص من ناحية الزمالك دى لعيبة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا وربنا يخلصنا منهم بس متنكرش ان الحكام بيجاملو الاهلى كتير ودا مش معانا ان الاهلى وحش بس برضة فى انحياز للاهلى والزمالك الان فى ايد خائنين لما يمشوا الزمالك حيرجع يارب



*عمتاً هنشوف الايام بتجرى​*


----------

